# does this saddle name ring a bell?



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a saddle off e bay that is stamped Jesse leary the pro line. It looks to be a well made saddle and I am wondering if anyone knows anything about this brand? I can't find anything when I do an online search. thanks


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a Leary, but have never heard of Jesse. If you find out he is my long lost brother tell him you know me from HT and ask for a huge discount!!! hahaha


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL and i was all excited I had a reply....that would answer my riddle:>)
and i certainly will


----------

